

Apple Acquires Coherent Navigation, a GPS Startup - carlchenet
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/05/17/apple-acquires-coherent-navigation-a-mapping-start-up/

======
amelius
> Coherent Navigation worked on high-precision navigation systems, technology
> that is far stronger than many consumer-grade global positioning systems,
> which are typically accurate to within three to five meters.

No indication of what kind of technology they used for that?

~~~
threeseed
[http://scpnt.stanford.edu/pnt/PNT09/presentation_slides/12_B...](http://scpnt.stanford.edu/pnt/PNT09/presentation_slides/12_Bencze_iGPS.pdf)

They integrate GPS/GNSS, Iridum and other satellite signals.

I would bet a billion dollars that this has nothing to do with their existing
products and everything to do with the rumored Apple Car. Centimetre accuracy
location services would be a very useful feature for auto driving
capabilities.

~~~
twoodfin
I disagree. I don't think true "auto driving" (as opposed to some sensor-
driven safety assists) is feasible in the next decade or so, well-past the
rumored timetable for an "Apple Car".

Even if it were, why would you design it to require sub-meter, externally-
provided precision, especially when there are guaranteed to be circumstances
(e.g., tunnels) where it won't be available?

My guess is that Apple wants faster locking GPS because faster locking means
less time with antennas cranked up using power.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> My guess is that Apple wants faster locking GPS because faster locking means
> less time with antennas cranked up using power.

Put better GPS antennas in your phone then. GPS chipsets in your typical
Samsung and iPhone are already capable of centimeter resolution, its the shit
antenna they put inside that's the problem.

[https://radionavlab.ae.utexas.edu/images/stories/files/paper...](https://radionavlab.ae.utexas.edu/images/stories/files/papers/ion2014Pesyna.pdf)

~~~
kaolinite
If possible, Apple likes to have their cake and eat it too.

As far as I know, the iPhone doesn't contain an antenna per se, rather they
use the frame of the phone as the antenna. I believe many other phones do this
too. There are some pretty clear advantages (weight, size of device) but
presumably some downsides too (which is why perhaps they're buying this
company).

People are always complaining about some aspect of Apple devices where there
is apparently an easy solution (latest example would be Apple Watch water-
proofing) but there is _always_ a downside, even if it isn't clear - otherwise
Apple would have done it. The problem is the compromise and where you draw the
line.

------
oldmanjay
If this were meant to improve the directions they offer in their apps, I would
be super happy. uber drivers with androids are given consistent and seemingly
correct routes, but the iPhone directions have sometimes sent us in the
opposite direction from my destination. it's frustrating.

~~~
gress
This is false. Uber uses google maps.

~~~
darren_
The Uber app for _passengers_ uses google maps. The Uber app for drivers uses
Apple's turn-by-turn.

